# Adam Mizner Taijiquan



## vince1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Every once in a while I watch a video of Adam Mizner performing Taijiquan . Has anyone participated in any of his classes ?


----------



## zzj (Apr 6, 2018)

Nope, but I would like to.


----------



## greytowhite (Apr 26, 2018)

I have not but I also have pretty much 0 interest in taiji. I trust he has skill - people who I respect have touched him and that's enough for me.


----------



## zzj (Apr 26, 2018)

That’s great to hear, coming from someone outside the Taiji Quan fraternity. All too often TJQ masters like Mizner have been called fakes or conmen just because of how impossible their skills look.


----------

